# Zwei Konformitätserklärungen für Gesamtheit von Maschinen?



## marscho (25 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell mit einem Fall zu tun, der vertrieblich leider durchgewunken wurde, ohne sich im Detail Gedanken dazu zu machen.

Ausgangssituation ist, dass der Kunde zunächst einmal ein klassisches "Retrofit" bekommt. Praktisch Grundüberholung der Anlage inkl. neuer Steuerung, MIT Erhöhung der Taktzeiten usw. Das ist jetzt erst einmal gar nicht das Problem, da das Thema "Wesentliche Änderung" gar nicht zur Debatte steht (gibt ohnehin ein Neu-CE, somit praktisch wie eine Neu-Anlage).

Allerdings ist vereinbart, dass es für einen Teil der Maschine eine eigene Konformitätserklärung mit CE-Kennzeichnung geben soll.
Es handelt sich bei der Anlage zweifelsfrei um eine "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" gemäß BMAS-Interpretationspapier.

Nun das Problem: Prinzipiell darf bei einer Gesamtheit von Maschinen ein untergeordneter Teil ja eigentlich kein eigenes CE erhalten (da nicht verwendungsfertig), richtig? Der Unterteil, für den der Kunde gerne ein eigenes CE hätte, ist in keinem Fall als verwendungsfertig anzusehen - es würden Schutzeinrichtungen fehlen, Abdeckungen usw. Davon abgesehen müssten dazu (beim theoretischen Durchspielen) durchaus einige Änderungen am Sicherheitsprogramm durchgeführt werden. 
Auch wird der "eingeschränkte" Umfang zumindest zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nie wirklich in Verkehr gebracht, sondern direkt der "volle".

Aus meiner Sicht wäre es aus Kundensicht ohnehin sinniger, die Konformität für den vollen Umfang erklärt zu bekommen und später (bei Notwendigkeit) über das Entscheidungsschema zur wesentlichen Änderung zu argumentieren, das eben keine vorliegt (sollte im vorliegenden Fall nicht das Problem sein).

Übersehe ich hier momentan etwas Grobes?

Gruß


----------



## stevenn (25 Januar 2021)

marscho schrieb:


> H
> Nun das Problem: Prinzipiell darf bei einer Gesamtheit von Maschinen ein untergeordneter Teil ja eigentlich kein eigenes CE erhalten (da nicht verwendungsfertig), richtig?


najaso nicht ganz richtig. prinzipiell kann eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen auch aus mehreren einzelnen Maschinen (mit eigenem CE) bestehen.
Wenn der untergeordnete Teil an sich nicht sicher ist, würde ich hierfür auch kein CE vergeben. Was ist der Hintegrund, das der Kunde das so will? Er will den untergeordneten Teil wahrscheinlich woanders verwenden oder?

Auch wenn es vom Vertrieb so durchgewunken wurde, würde im dem Kunden erklären, das das so nicht möglich ist, wie er sich das vorstellt. Alleine schon, weil es nicht in Verkehr gebracht wurde, so wie es die Maschinenrichtlinie auch vorsieht. diese kommt nur zur Anwendung, wenn eine Maschine in Verkehr gebracht wird.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2021)

Tja ein beliebtes Thema bei modularen und verketteten Maschinen 
Du kannst ja eine Einbauerklärung für die Teilanlagen erstellen.
Wenn der Kunde die vollständige Risikobeurteilung (inkl. Berechnungen) der Teil- und Gesamtanlage hat, dann ist er später in der Lage Umbauten- und Änderungen durchzuführen.
Wir haben auch unsere Einkaufsvorgaben in der Hinsicht überarbeitet.


----------



## marscho (25 Januar 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> najaso nicht ganz richtig. prinzipiell kann eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen auch aus mehreren einzelnen Maschinen (mit eigenem CE) bestehen.
> Wenn der untergeordnete Teil an sich nicht sicher ist, würde ich hierfür auch kein CE vergeben. Was ist der Hintegrund, das der Kunde das so will? Er will den untergeordneten Teil wahrscheinlich woanders verwenden oder?



Vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, klar kann eine Einzelmaschine, die in eine Linie eingebunden wird, ein eigenes CE haben. Wenn ich aber von Haus aus weiß, dass eine Einzelmaschine zur Linienintegration geliefert wird und die an sich erst einmal nicht sicher ist (da z.B. ganz einfach der Schutzzaun fehlt), gibt's dann nur die Einbauerklärung. Im Übrigen vermute ich, dass die Anlage evtl. später "einfach" ohne externe Komponenten in einem niedrigeren Automationsgrad gefahren werden soll.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Du kannst ja eine Einbauerklärung für die Teilanlagen erstellen.



Selbst das wäre für mich irgendwie problematisch, da ja kaum eindeutig zu beschreiben sein wird, was jetzt noch zum Umfang der Einbauerklärung gehört und was nicht - Bilddokumentation dafür gibts ja wie beschrieben nicht. Davon ab bezieht auch die sonstige Doku (Zeichnungen, Layout, Risikobeurteilung, Validierungsunterlagen, usw.) immer auf den kompletten Umfang.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2021)

> Selbst das wäre für mich irgendwie problematisch, da ja kaum eindeutig zu beschreiben sein wird, was jetzt noch zum Umfang der Einbauerklärung gehört und was nicht - Bilddokumentation dafür gibts ja wie beschrieben nicht. Davon ab bezieht auch die sonstige Doku (Zeichnungen, Layout, Risikobeurteilung, Validierungsunterlagen, usw.) immer auf den kompletten Umfang.



Für dich problematisch ... Für den Vertrieb nicht 
Da war wohl die Fachabteilung und der Einkauf des Kunden einfach cleverer


----------



## stevenn (25 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Für dich problematisch ... Für den Vertrieb nicht
> Da war wohl die Fachabteilung und der Einkauf des Kunden einfach cleverer


da muss ich blockmove zustimmen. da hat euch der Kunde bewusst oder unbewusst "reingelegt" wenn er für die Teilanlage ein CE mit gekauft hat, dann musst du meiner Meinung nach alle nötigen Teile liefern, damit es "CE-gerecht" ist oder eben was nötig ist. bedeutet im Normalfall ist der gesamte Schutzzaun die Schutzmaßnahme und für den niedrigeren Automatisierungsgrad musst du dann einen Zaun mitliefern, damit es "Ce-gerecht" wird. Für die SafetySPS gibt es dann zwei Betriebsarten für diesen Fall, einmal "komplett" und einmal "niedrigerer Automatisierungsgrad". unter umständen brauchst du dann neue Sicherheitsschalter und evtl eine eigene SafetySPS oder SafetyRelais


----------



## marscho (30 Januar 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> da muss ich blockmove zustimmen. da hat euch der Kunde bewusst oder unbewusst "reingelegt" wenn er für die Teilanlage ein CE mit gekauft hat, dann musst du meiner Meinung nach alle nötigen Teile liefern, damit es "CE-gerecht" ist oder eben was nötig ist. bedeutet im Normalfall ist der gesamte Schutzzaun die Schutzmaßnahme und für den niedrigeren Automatisierungsgrad musst du dann einen Zaun mitliefern, damit es "Ce-gerecht" wird. Für die SafetySPS gibt es dann zwei Betriebsarten für diesen Fall, einmal "komplett" und einmal "niedrigerer Automatisierungsgrad". unter umständen brauchst du dann neue Sicherheitsschalter und evtl eine eigene SafetySPS oder SafetyRelais



Die Sache ist doch anders als gedacht. Ich habe aktuell die Vermutung, dass hier irgendwie FB HM 090 - Schaltschränke in Maschinen und Anlagen, Punkt 2.3.2 angewandt werden soll. Trifft bei uns zwar nicht zu, aber eventuell gibt's hier ein (mir aktuell noch unbekanntes) Papier. Würde hier Rückmeldung geben, falls sich da noch was klärt.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Januar 2021)

marscho schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch anders als gedacht. Ich habe aktuell die Vermutung, dass hier irgendwie FB HM 090 - Schaltschränke in Maschinen und Anlagen, Punkt 2.3.2 angewandt werden soll. Trifft bei uns zwar nicht zu, aber eventuell gibt's hier ein (mir aktuell noch unbekanntes) Papier. Würde hier Rückmeldung geben, falls sich da noch was klärt.



Es gibt viele Firmen, die nur Schaltschränke planen und bauen. Die Maschinen werden von einer anderen Firma gebaut. Hier sollte dieses Papier Klarheit bringen. Betonung auf sollte 
Du kannst auch unter dem Begriff "Verlängerte Werkbank" suchen.
Das Thema ist ähnlich gelagert wie das Thema "Gesamtheit von Maschinen".
Beide Thema lassen Raum für Interpretation und deshalb gehört sowas vorher vertraglich geregelt ... Hinterher geht ansonsten das grosse Diskutieren los.
Nicht umsonst gibt es in der Zwischenzeit Anwälte, die sich auf solche Themen spezialisiert haben


----------

